# Canon 5d Mark II Giveaway



## MTVision (Jan 10, 2012)

Not really sure what thread to put this in but....My Four Hens Photography is giving away a Canon 5d Mark II. I believe the contest is running until 1/17



Win a Canon 5d Mark II & a fun Online Mentorship to go with it!! | Storewide Sale Too! » My Four Hens Photography


----------



## sweetamber (Jan 13, 2012)

Hope I win! I realy need one!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Doesn't load for me.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok I'll take one


----------



## slc33 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dead link


----------



## TMBPhotography (Jan 15, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Doesn't load for me.



me neither


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 15, 2012)

Their search function works too!
Win a Canon 5d Mark II & a Online Skype Mentorship | Enter here if original link doesn&#8217;t work » My Four Hens Photography


----------



## thelittlewhimsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, it's my only hope for upgrading my camera anytime soon  ... wow... that's kind of sad.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 17, 2012)

Entered, worth a shot =)


----------



## rob0225 (Jan 17, 2012)

Win a Canon 5d Mark II & a Online Skype Mentorship | Enter here if original link doesn&#8217;t work » My Four Hens Photography


----------

